# blackberry playbook



## skippy-3 (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi all;
I am having problems with a blackberry playbook. I want to transfer my ebooks from my old sony reader to the playbook but can't seem to be able to do that. Is it possible to transfer any ebooks to the playbook other than through the nook?
any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Should I move this thread to "Other Mobile Devices," or is one of your devices an Android Phone or Tablet?


----------



## skippy-3 (Jan 24, 2006)

it is a blackberry playbook so guess it would be called a tablet. Thanks


----------

